# 5 Gallon Carboy



## ruggierm1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Since I have no 6 gallon carboys left, would it be ok to rack into a 5 gallon carboy, and the remainder into a gallon bottle, adding sterilized marbles to reduce headspace? I know it probably is a stupid question, but thanks to you guys I'm learning, thus coming up with new stupid questions.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 22, 2009)

Lots of folks do that. 

Steve


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 22, 2009)

ruggierm1 said:


> Since I have no 6 gallon carboys left, would it be ok to rack into a 5 gallon carboy, and the remainder into a gallon bottle, adding sterilized marbles to reduce headspace? I know it probably is a stupid question, but thanks to you guys I'm learning, thus coming up with new stupid questions.


 Man that is a horrible problem to have. lol 
Not enough carboys! This hobby is more about collecting carboys than anything else.


----------



## ruggierm1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> Man that is a horrible problem to have. lol
> Not enough carboys! This hobby is more about collecting carboys than anything else.



Your not kidding. The thought of not always having something fermenting is driving me nuts. I just didn't want to buy another carboy if I could use what I have. 

A friend of mine who is a UPS driver actually say someone throwing out 4 glass 5 gallon carboys and asked me if I wanted them. HELL YEAH I said. If I can't use them to make wine, then I'll use them to start brewing beer. Now that I know I can use them for wine, than SWMBO will have to get used to more kits around the house.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 23, 2009)

That happened to me once, about the carboys that is, but then I woke up. Dang drunk again lol.
I never get that lucky! I am always one jug or carboy short for some reason yet to be determined.
Steve


----------



## ruggierm1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> That happened to me once, about the carboys that is, but then I woke up. Dang drunk again lol.
> I never get that lucky! I am always one jug or carboy short for some reason yet to be determined.
> Steve




Now that I know I can use those bad boys......bring on more kits!!!!!!!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 23, 2009)

I will be over in.. oh say 6 months ha ha


----------



## ruggierm1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Madriver,

I'll be heading to the Pro Football Hall of Fame in Canton sometime this summer. Are you close to that?


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 24, 2009)

I am probably 2 1/2 hours from Canton. It takes me 2 1/2 hrs to get to Cleveland so something similar.


----------

